
What is the best single board computer for my project? - stoicBeaver
I have been looking for the right iot device to make a wifi router. Ideally it would have Ethernet in, 1 Ethernet out port, use open wrt or another open source software and be as small as possible. Does anyone have suggestions, experience with this type of project?
======
meowschwitz
banana pi makes a router board. [http://www.banana-
pi.com/eacp_view.asp?id=64](http://www.banana-pi.com/eacp_view.asp?id=64) Or,
you could get the tp-link travel router and flash open-wrt.
[https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=325251#p325251](https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=325251#p325251)

